# Swine Flu



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Has anyone had or know anyone who has had this flu virus How long it lasted how poorly they got that sort of thing

I am asking as dh and myself have all the symptoms and Dexter is unwell too, i just feel like i have flu but with extra symptoms, dh is the same but is sicker than me.
Spoken to our GP surgeries and my GP has just been out and swabbed me (still waiting for dh's to call back  ), now I'm not allowed out and it could take up to two weeks to get the results back by which time i should be better. I've not been put on antivirals as I'm not doing too badly fighting whatever it is I've got on my own and now on day three or four of the illness anyway and the antivirals only cut it down by a day
A local private school has had at least 10 confirmed cases of the virus and my dh has had contact at his place of work (a petrol station) with people who work at the school but these people have not had the virus or shown symptoms as far as we know. Dh has also had contact with many other people and I'm guessing any one of them could carry the virus but not have it. Can it be carried without getting it?
GP reckons you have to be in close proximity for an hour to be able to catch it but i always thought viruses could be carried by anyone without them necessarily having it themselves like other viruses can be carried but not necessarily had by the carrier. 
I'm so fed up that I'm now housebound, at least i have a garden i can go sit in if i feel up to it, just need to find someone to get my milk and fresh goods for me now.

Kay


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I dont know anyone thats had or has swine flu, but just wanted you to wish you a speedy recovery 

Can you not get ur shopping on line?

Take care and get well soon xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Cat, Thank you for your well wishes.
We are going to be doing an online shop later when D has gone to bed so we can sort of concentrate on what we are doing/buying................the thing is do we shop at Tesco online as they may thnk we're taking the p*ss as we a 90second walk from the store or do we shop with Asda whose store is 15 miles away so we dont feel so cheeky having it delivered.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Fuzzier

 hon, hope it turns out not to be swine flu and something less sinister  .  Hope Dexter doesn't go too mad having to stay indoors  .  I would just use Tesco if you are paying the online delivery charge I would say it's absolutely fine.

Thank goodness you have a garden  .

Hope you all feel better soon    .

Louj


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Louj, we're probably going to be better before we get our results back as it apparently takes up to 2 weeks for the results to come back. As soon as we are totally symptom free we can resume normal life even if we haven't had the results back

I'm just worried that Tesco might think it's a mickey take and not do the shop   so am leaning more toward Asda at the mo, will see what dh thinks after all going to make him pay seeing as he got the virus first and gave it to me and D.

Kay


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Fuzzier

Me and my dh have been ill for almost a week now with a really horrible flu. Just like you have described. We too had swabs taken on Monday. I phoned for the results but not back yet. I have to phone again tomorrow. 

Huge hugs to you. We feel really awful. I actually just said to my dh that I feel like the last few days I've been in a black hole   it's horrible.

Take care 

Rachel xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Rachel   hope you get your results soon hunni. How are your girls are they ok?
Did they give you Tamiflu just in case or were you too far advanced in your illness? We were too far advanced for the Tamiflu as we were a few days into it, gp confirmed we have 'a flu' just whether or not its swine flu remains to be seen
Any idea on how you may have got your illness?
We think dh picked up ours from some guys who go to the petrol station everyday who work at the local private school where they've had quite a few confirmed cases, though the advice is if you've had contact but no symptoms you can carry on as normal so cant really blame them for being carriers if thats the case.

We we're told if we had had direct contact our results would be back within a week but as ours is an indirect/non contact case up to 2 weeks for results, i think thats terrible, as far as i'm concerned a suspected case is a suspected case no matter how it may have been contracted so it shouldn't be give priority unless it is and ederly, young or more vulnerable person. 
We've been told that as soon as we are totally symptom free we can resume normal life.

My SIL in Oz  said that they have all been told by their government to carry on as normal and if they get swine flu the vulnerable to complications will be treated.

Thank god for online shopping, thats all i can say............we'd have been totally screwed without that.

I totally uderstand the black hole feeling .......think i might have a party when i can go out again.
I've already got 'cabin fever'........ i hate being stuck inside four walls.

Hope you are better soon hun and able to get back to normal life and that your girls avoid getting it.

Kay


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Kay 

We have tested positive   No wonder we've both felt so awful. I had to phone nursery school and tell them. That was really horrible. The girls were upset as they were supposed to be going on a trip today and can't go.

My mother in law has gone to get our prescriptions for Tamiflu. I am praying hard that the girls don't get it. They are playing outside in the fresh air at the moment so not in the germy house! 

Take care of you al too  

Rachel xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Rachel, sending you a big  , hoping the girls don't catch it, how frightening for you all  .

Kay, how are you doing, are you starting to feel a bit better   .

Louj


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaaaaw i'm sorry hunni  , at least now you know for sure and they've given you the antiviral meds. Had you had contact directly or indirectly with anyone with the virus? I'm intersted cos my gp reckons you can only catch it from direct contact with an infected person and dh's gp reckons you might be able to catch it non directly by somone who is just carrying the virus.
Such a shame for your little girls missing out on their trip, i really hope they dont get it.
We've been told we won't get theTamiflu even if we test positive as it's should be given within the first 48 hours of the illness, unless it is not clearing.  We are feeling slightly better than we were now that we are almost a week into it, but stilll very lethargic and even just making a cup of tea leaves me feeling totally wiped out after.
The cough and sore throat are really bugging me now, my head bangs everytime i cough and my ribs are starting to hurt too  .

Louj i am feeling a bit better thank you for asking hun, not aching anymore but extremely tired and have no energy and though my headache is bearable my head really bangs when i cough and i got earache back today. Dh is feeling better too he is on day 7 i think (a day ahead of me) and is feeling much the same as me not aching but still feeling quite tired and headachey, sore throat etc but better than he was.

Here's hoping we all make a speedy recovery.

Kay


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, my neighbour says she has swine flu but I don't think she does. She had a sore throat, headache (probably from the heat) and her knees ached on Tuesday night (she was on her feet all day). Her GP said that she has swine flu from those symptoms. She took pain killers on Tuesday night and felt much better Wednesday morning (she is currently chain smoking in the garden  ). She said that she worked (on Monday) with a bloke that has just come back from America, but from what she has said he doesn't have any symptoms. Do you think that I'm being skeptical or do you think that she might have it? The doctor didn't come round and told her they don't do swabs anymore (this is what I'm being told by her). I had flu in January and remember feeling like I was dying


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Tina it does sound a bit unlikely as there are other symptoms that you have not mentioned her having that she should have if she as got the swine flu and she most cetainly would not be better after just one day. I have heard that they are not testing in all areas anymore where it has become prevailant (sp?), the virus has only really just go to where i live so they are still testing down here..

Dh is day 7 and i am day 6 and we still do not feel good although we are now starting to feel better but not much, D is much better than he was but still not himself and still running a temp and he is also day 6, our gp said most people are starting to show signs of recovery around about a week in and taking up to 2 weeks to fully recover. 

Here are the symtpoms

    *  high temp, but not always (rarely missing)
    * cough
    * runny nose or stuffy nose
    * sore throat
    * body aches
    * headache
    * chills
    * fatigue or tiredness, which can be extreme
    * diarrhea and vomiting, not always but more common than with normal seasonal flu

Signs of a more serious swine flu infection might include pneumonia and respiratory failure. 

If your neighbour has been diagnosed with swine flu she shouldn't leave her house (she can go into her garden) until she is totally symptom free.

I have also had very sensitive stinging skin all over my body and chronic earache, swollen tonsils and swollen glands on top of the the symptoms, i did not have diarrhea, just looser than normal, and no vomiting just very queasy, my dh has had the same but not the stigning skin. Don't know how full on D's symtptoms have been as he's too little to tell us though he has still got a temp and swollen tonsils and glands, and the cough. 

Hope this helps some

Kay


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

It doesn't sound like she's had it to me. I have barely been able to walk for 3 days as so weak. At every opportunity I have got into bed for some rest (not much with 2, 3 year olds!). 

Kay has described it perfectly. We have had everything that she has listed. Dh is on day 7 and I am day 5. We are both coughing like mad with thumping heads and ears   My eyes ache so much all I want to do is shut them. Roll on bedtime! I also feel very sick but that could now be due to the Tamiflu as it says that sickness is a side effect  

Rachel x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

You poor girls    

fuzzier, hope your little man is feeling better soon, I love his pic          Thanks for the list of symptoms. We do have a pandemic here, so that might be why they aren't doing swabs. Hope you all feel better soon     

Rachel, sorry you and your family are feeling so poorly hun, hope you all feel better soon too     


My neighbour doesn't think she has it and is frustrated that she has had to have time of work, keep her son home from nursery and has had to send her daughter to stay with her mum (her daughter has only one kidney, so she really didn't want to risk her catching it). She is a bit cross that the doctor has said it's swine flu, she had a telephone consultation, so the doctor didn't even see her   My friend across the road is a paramedic and she has said that it's very unlikely (although she wouldn't want to say for sure).


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Tina i really dont thnk a gp can make a diagnosis over the phone, i once had to phone my gpo out of hours, it happened to be on of the doc's from my surgery who was on duty and he diagnosed me over hephone a having a urine and possible kidney infection...........6 hours later i was having an op to remove my appendix. 

If the doc believs she has swine flu he should have started her an dher family on Tamiflu especially as she has a vulnerable daughter (this is what i can gather from info on web).
Kay


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

  Sorry you are all feeling so unwel   It can't be nice. 3 of DP's staff have today been 'confirmed' to have swine flu.. I've been in a worry all day   I feel fine though at the mo bar the heat   DP to hasn't had any flu like symptoms but I will be keeping a eye on him using your list. 

They closed 3 schools all round near his work last week, I went in and his shop & in the coffee shop was full of parents and kids, When I asked why there was so many kid's one of his staff said they'd closed the schools etc.. I was quite quick to get up and walk out   One of the ladies who has it child is at one of the schools that has been closed but her son doesn't have it   Noone reall know's where it has come from... It's so hot in there too at the mo and the germs are probably just spreading around. All 3 of them have been told by their Dr to stay off untill they feel better, I know for certain 2 of them have been given Tamiflu not sure about the other. 

I hope you all have a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Watn1, i hope you or your dp dont get it hun, especially with you being pg. 
Your ticker is fab not seen one like that before. 

Kay


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Jus sending massive hugs to those of you feeling so poorly  must be so scary for you all.

Kay - from what I can gather, I live fairly near you!!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi mae1 thanks for the hugs. How near would that be then? pm me that info if you wanna share but don't want all to know.

feeling a little better today though the bl**dy earache is back big time   .

Rachel how are you and dh doing hun? hope yor starting to feel better, is the Tamiflu helping yet or does it take a few days to get into system?

Kay


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Fuzzier - Glad you are starting to feel a little better. Thanks for the comments on the ticker, I love it too 

Thought i'd post this link that I found which has some useful info for those who are pregnant or have small children: http://www.nct.org.uk/info-centre/information/view-117

Sent DP to work today with a bottle of anti-bacterial stuff, He's been TOLD to put in on his hands every hour  I wasn't aware it can be just picked up from surfaces. I think i'll stay home for the next 7 week's 

Hope you all feel better soon.. 

/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

watn1 thanks for posting the link i hope others find it useful.

I'm feeling a bit feeble this afternoon.................it's took me almost one hour to peel 6 medium potatoes and to peel and baton three large carrots..............my legs just dont feel as though they can hold me up for very long at a time. Need some proper nutrition  hence the extreme effort to cook a proper meal. i started making a cup of tea at lunchtime and still haven't finished making it as i just don't have the energy to get up.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

my gp phoned me at 6.10 this evening and my test result shows that i do not have swine flu...........apparently just summer flu. My gp thinks that it just affected me so badly as i had been ill the week before, he was surprised by my result because he thought from all my symtpoms that i had it. It has been like no flu i've ever experienced though and will be glad when its completely gone.

Wishing you a speedy recovery Rachel  .


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Fuzzier, that is fantastic news hun, I'm really sorry that you are feeling so ill though. I really hope that it passes soon      

Rachel, hope you are feeling better soon hun


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

to all who've been poorly

it's such a worry isnt it?  Our school now has about 8 suspected cases, 4 confirmed and 2 staff suspected - 1 very serious.  Advice is not to close the school as they say it will achieve nothing, bearing in mind it's already in the community.

Just wish they'd allow the kids to finish a week earlier and staff can still go in to work.

Roll on end of term.

A
x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all,

  I hope everyone that contracted swine flu are now better   

I've today just been to pick up Tamiflu for DP   He has a cough, Sore throat, Runny/blocked nose and a couple of spots of the runs but his temp last night was OK but he's just took it again and it's now 43.. It wasn't very nice going to pick up his Tamiflu I felt like I was going into court of trial   The collection point is at our local GP's and they had security on the doors and all sorts. I got a real lecture about if I go into labour over the next 5 days then DP is not to come to the hospital at all   

I'm at panic stations now as I have been getting quite bad BH's for the last couple of weeks which I know is normal. Baby is well engaged, weighing 7lbs.. & I am getting lots of niggles & period cramps in my lower tum and back, I've had loose stools for a few days too... Again I know this is all normal for my stage but I can't help but worry that it will be sod's law that the baby decides it's time to come out and DP won't be able to see him   I've begged my GP to swob him and they won't  

What do they do if I get it and just so happen to go into labour? I wonder what they do with ladies in labour with swine flu


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh hunni i'm so sorry to hear that your dh got the oink flu. Fingers crossed it will avoid you. 
Hope that bubs will hold on till dh is better. 
I have no idea what would happen if you were to contract it and go into labour whilst you have it. 

Kay


----------

